# 1999 Expedition with Fishing Rod Rack For Sale, $2,900



## Sims (Oct 4, 2018)

1999 Ford Expedition, XLT
5.4 Engine
4 Wheel Drive
207,000 miles
Custom Removable Fishing Rod Rack
Weather Tech Floor Mats
Great Fishing and Hunting Vehicle
Currently on Cragslist:
https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/1999-expedition-with-fishing/6707760993.html


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Any known mechanical or electrical issues? Nice looking truck.


----------



## Sims (Oct 4, 2018)

The only electrical issue is the typical Expedition Odometer, lighting up about 50% of the time. It tracks mileage continuously, but can be seen sporadically.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

My 150 did the same thing. The fix isn't too hard and there is a YouTube video showing how to fix it.


----------



## Sims (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks.
Glad it is an easy fix.
I will check it out.
Bob


----------



## Sims (Oct 4, 2018)

Sold


----------

